# Secret Santa :-) Who is excited?



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I got the PM 

Quite excited as I know who im buying for now  Whoooopp Had to share. 

Going to have fun researching, googling and buying prezzies now  

Had to share the excitement 


Let the shopping commence


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep I just got the PM aswell!

I'm so excited, better get my thinking cap on


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Haven`t got a pm yet


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm super excited! Got my PM and I love who I'm buying for.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Haven`t got a pm yet


Im sure itl take a few hours to send ind PMs to everyone.

GS and Babycham are having busy afternoons / evenings I reckon


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I'm super excited! Got my PM and I love who I'm buying for.


Ditto - always enjoy reading my SS posts so cant wait to go shopping for them


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im sure itl take a few hours to send ind PMs to everyone.
> 
> GS and Babycham are having busy afternoons / evenings I reckon


I know


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ME, ME, me, me, me, me, did i mention me


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Got the PM. And OMG I just love who I am buying for!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ooh yes got mine too & been off to have a look at the "likes/dislikes" thread


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I.ve got mine all 5 of them lol. Can.t wait to start researching and buying :-D


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Me, me, me!

Not my most dignified when I was checking my emails in phone at work earlier and start clapping hands with excitement, my colleagues now think I'm loopy as I had to say why I was excited!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm excited 

I don't know my recipient very well so am off to check the likes/dislikes thread immediately


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Got mine! I wonder who's got Bess? Ooohhh. Exciting! :


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Me!!!! I am excited!!!!:yikes::yikes:. Kilo and Rudi couldn't have asked for two better 'victims' :devil::devil:Singing:. No one awkward this year.....Millie......


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

ME, ME, ME!!!!!
I'm pleased with who we've got. 
Best start shopping. :thumbup:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh God!!!! Already got so many items that I think would be lovely. How on earth am I going to pick the best presents!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not giving away anything about the dog I'm buying for. 

But I'm really excited for Charlie to receive his present. He opens them himself if the wrapping is papery rather than that foil stuff. So much fun to watch!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I am so excited, got all three of mine and I am so happy about who I got.

Are we doing the clues in the presents thing again? I was useless last year couldn't think what to put, but I have more time so can get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it bad I have already bought some stuff for my secret santa?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm super excited and happy with who I have too


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Me!!!! I am excited!!!!:yikes::yikes:. Kilo and Rudi couldn't have asked for two better 'victims' :devil::devil:Singing:. No one awkward this year.....Millie......


Lol  I think the politically correct term is 'SpEcIaL' 



New Puppy Mum said:


> Is it bad I have already bought some stuff for my secret santa?


No I already have 1 thing ordered


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i have spent the last 2 1/2 hours looking at what to buy :laugh: i think i might struggle to stay in budget 

I don't get this excited over buying my kids Christmas presents


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Well i have spent the last 2 1/2 hours looking at what to buy :laugh: i think i might struggle to stay in budget
> 
> I don't get this excited over buying my kids Christmas presents


I tried really hard to keep to the budget last year - not realising most people dont lol 

I wont be worrying about the budget to much - I know a couple of things which I def 'HAVE' to buy


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm soooooo excited, got my SS and i'm happy  Can't wait to start buying stuff !!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I tried really hard to keep to the budget last year - not realising most people dont lol
> 
> I wont be worrying about the budget to much - I know a couple of things which I def 'HAVE' to buy


I did too; then felt a bit embarrassed and mean . I won't go mad this year (I already have apparently if you've read another thread of mine :yikes but won't need to try so hard to get items that suit the budget to within a squid or two .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Well i have spent the last 2 1/2 hours looking at what to buy :laugh: i think i might struggle to stay in budget
> 
> I don't get this excited over buying my kids Christmas presents


I'm so glad it's not just me!!!! 
I already have 3 things that I am definitely getting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Excitement here too! Except I have NO idea what to buy  Although it would probably help if I went and looked at the likes/dislikes thread


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Sooo excited, as it's our first time and the dog we got is absolutely stunning!!! Big responsibility and decisions decisions...


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes! Super excited! And wondering who got Buffy, hehehe.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Excitement here too! Except I have NO idea what to buy  Although it would probably help if I went and looked at the likes/dislikes thread


If it happens to be Kilo or Rudi they would like this...hint, hint . Property for sale - Loch Craignish, Ardfern, Argyll & Bute, PA31 | Knight Frank


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Got both of ours!! Woohoo more shopping excuses!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!

Harvey and Bruno are soooooo excited too....Bruno might be snuggled under a blanket and Harvey dribbling while he gets some pets, but inside, they are both hugely excited!

I just spent ages researching my two; put together a spreadsheet with information gleamed from searching through old posts and then saw that there's a thread with all the necessary info  :laugh:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> If it happens to be Kilo or Rudi they would like this...hint, hint . Property for sale - Loch Craignish, Ardfern, Argyll & Bute, PA31 | Knight Frank


And it would just eek you over your spending limit ever so slightly.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Harvey and Bruno are soooooo excited too....Bruno might be snuggled under a blanket and Harvey dribbling while he gets some pets, but inside, they are both hugely excited!


  Maggs was same excited when she found out who we got snoring on the sofa!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm very very excited!!! More than Basil will be when he opens his gift!!! But £10 is no way going to be enough! Whoever ive got should be prepared to be inundated with gifts! Im more excited buying for someone elses dog than buying for my own!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm dogless that might be a bit hard to fit in a parcel 

Is it just me who is finding it hard to keep to myself who I`ve got


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Hmm dogless that might be a bit hard to fit in a parcel
> 
> Is it just me who is finding it hard to keep to myself who I`ve got


I've already spilled to LexiLou2.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Hmm dogless that might be a bit hard to fit in a parcel
> 
> Is it just me who is finding it hard to keep to myself who I`ve got


Im the same lol 

Im also really curious (And feel really sorry for) who has Millie.

*** I will update her likes and dislikes I promise***


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh oh oh, how exciting 
Roll on Christmas!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Harvey and Bruno are soooooo excited too....Bruno might be snuggled under a blanket and Harvey dribbling while he gets some pets, but inside, they are both hugely excited!
> 
> *I just spent ages researching my two; put together a spreadsheet with information gleamed from searching through old posts and then saw that there's a thread with all the necessary info*  :laugh:


Now that is dedication!!!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Hmm dogless that might be a bit hard to fit in a parcel
> 
> Is it just me who is finding it hard to keep to myself who I`ve got


Me too! Ive never been good at keeping secrets! Plus the person ive got i know very little about and they havent written much on their likes and dislikes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> Me too! Ive never been good at keeping secrets! Plus the person ive got i know very little about and they havent written much on their likes and dislikes!


I dont know who Ive got in person like you all but they are regular posters on the forum so I know them on ere


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I dont know who Ive got in person like you all but they are regular posters on the forum so I know them on ere


I meant i dont know them on the forum! There are obviously some people i have interacted with and others i havent and the person is someone i havent spoken to. and now i cant just say hi and start a convo out of the blue cos that would be too obvious!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

In those famous words " Houston we have a problem":yikes: BUT Goldenshadow is sorting it. So I am being reserved with my excitement just for the moment, please bear with me at this time.

I am off to clean a pan I burnt at t time with some........pan scourers......those who did this last year will remember my tale of the offending scourers:lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I can see myself picking up things here and there as extra "little" gifts  will cost a fortune to post when I'm finished 

Can't wait for Christmas now so I can find out who has Lucky


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I havent been on here properly for the last few days as have been mad busy with work but just got my PM and am SUPER EXCITED!!!! wonder who has my Cali?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> I meant i dont know them on the forum! There are obviously some people i have interacted with and others i havent and the person is someone i havent spoken to. and now i cant just say hi and start a convo out of the blue cos that would be too obvious!


Maybe a bit too obvious


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Big Big thank yous to babycham and goldenshadow for sorting:thumbup:

Im off to suss out what my recipient likes/dislikes. Did I mention that Ive already bought the paper and tags...I couldnt resist


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiafa123 said:


> In those famous words " Houston we have a problem":yikes: BUT Goldenshadow is sorting it. So I am being reserved with my excitement just for the moment, please bear with me at this time.
> 
> I am off to clean a pan I burnt at t time with some........pan scourers......those who did this last year will remember my tale of the offending scourers:lol:


eek that may have been me then  Thanks for your patience and other post above 

Do you know what peeps, I have had one 'ell of a day, doing all this which is fine but worrying that you get it right.

Then trying to sort out fights between my brother and sister in law to be who get married in wait for it TWO DAYS!! 
as well as sorting out all the last minute wedding stuff including the favours which I have made.

Reading this thread has just made me feel soooo much better  love it


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm excited! Just read my PM and realised I haven't posted Raleigh's info - ooops!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Now what I dont need is for Pets at Home to decide to go bust this side of xmas. There is nothing better than being in that shop and although you know that the toy in your hand sqeeks, farts, or groans you still have to squeeze it ......just love it......


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Meeeee and my doglets are SUPER ÜBER excited  hehehehehehehe x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not excited at all
I am lying you know


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am wasting far too much time looking for gifts when I should be doing uni work; I just can't help myself.

I want to know who has my two trouble makers. I'm so impatient!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Beth17 said:


> I am wasting far too much time looking for gifts when I should be doing uni work; I just can't help myself.
> 
> *I want to know who has my two trouble makers. I'm so impatient!*


Hehe Dec 25th is a long time


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Hehe Dec 25th is a long time


12 weeks today!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beth17 said:


> 12 weeks today!


Shhhhh, you're scaring me!:yikes:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm excited......and a bit confused.

first time i've done this so please bear with me.


what if my recipients haven't posted on likes or dislikes?

promise when i get my head around it, i will be very very excited. :laugh:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Freddie and frank said:


> i'm excited......and a bit confused.
> 
> first time i've done this so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


give them a couple of days, stalk their threads and if no luck pm goldenshadow and she will chase them up for you


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> give them a couple of days, stalk their threads and if no luck pm goldenshadow and she will chase them up for you


ok. thanks.

stalking here i come.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm excited!  I got my PM, and can't wait to get shopping... the bit that gets me though, is I also want to know who has my two!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I'm excited!  I got my PM, and can't wait to get shopping... the bit that gets me though, is *I also want to know who has my two*!!


But that would spoil the fun:hand:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Freddie and frank said:


> ok. thanks.
> 
> stalking here i come.


i have wrote to the recipient that I sent you and asked them to add to the thread


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I'm excited!  I got my PM, and can't wait to get shopping... the bit that gets me though, is I also want to know who has my two!!


do we not find out until they open presents on 25th?
or do we never find out....:crazy:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> i have wrote to the recipient that I sent you and asked them to add to the thread


thanks.
i'm hard work at times.lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Who ever has the boys i will try and add more likes/dislikes as i haven't really put much!

I don't think i'll be staying in budget with my two though


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> But that would spoil the fun:hand:


The fun part is trying to work it out  I love becoming detective!



Freddie and frank said:


> do we not find out until they open presents on 25th?
> or do we never find out....:crazy:


This is my first year doing it on here, but on another forum I go on, you are never supposed to find out... although, two years ago almost EVERYONE knew... it was utterly hilarious  Last year not as many people figured it out... I did though  (or at least I am 99% sure I did).


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much to Goldenshadow and Babycham for all the time and effort that's gone into organising this for us - I think it's safe to say everyone is super excited!

You guys rocK!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> The fun part is trying to work it out  I love becoming detective!


I'm a rubbish detective I never managed to work out who my SS was last year


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Thank you so much to Goldenshadow and Babycham for all the time and effort that's gone into organising this for us - I think it's safe to say everyone is super excited!
> 
> You guys rocK!


That's quite alright, its all GS really, I just keep her on track and help out where I can 



simplysardonic said:


> I'm a rubbish detective I never managed to work out who my SS was last year


But you bought for Willow and Rocky and they lurrvveed their pressies


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't wait to start shopping for my ss. Got loads of ideas already  will double check opie's likes and dislikes to make sure I haven't missed anything off it. Can't wait for Christmas day to see what he's got


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> do we not find out until they open presents on 25th?
> or do we never find out....:crazy:


I hope we do eventually find out, I'm already getting impatient


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Me, me, me!
> 
> Not my most dignified when I was checking my emails in phone at work earlier and start clapping hands with excitement, my colleagues now think I'm loopy as I had to say why I was excited!


Me too - sitting at my desk in the office & declaring it out loud, they smile sweetly at me - one of those "she's actually nuts" smiles


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Really excited, but really nervous at the same time ... this is my first year and don't want to get it wrong 

Also, how do you stay within budget?? Does everyone go over by loads??


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

It's going to be pretty obvious who got me when the parcel arrives - not too many people will be sending their gift with NZ stamps


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Updated our likes/dislikes post now with colours/neck size just incase


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Spendy said:


> Really excited, but really nervous at the same time ... this is my first year and don't want to get it wrong
> 
> Also, how do you stay within budget?? Does everyone go over by loads??


My first year too but I already know I'm going to go over the budget


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Most of us found out who our SS was in the end last year after a few weeks :laugh:

I forgot to say last year some people added little cards with hits or riddles in :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> It's going to be pretty obvious who got me when the parcel arrives - not too many people will be sending their gift with NZ stamps


You could be clever - send it to someone in the UK in an extra envelope / layer of paper on box etc. They then take it off to reveal the ss address and post on for you. Downside is it would cost you more .


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so excited been itching to start buying. I love buying presents for people  I have a feeling I will definitely be over the limit you lucky people


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Eeeek - I can't go overbudget  feel mean already


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Eeeek - I can't go overbudget  feel mean already


Don't be silly !


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Eeeek - I can't go overbudget  feel mean already


Don't worry Im gonna have to stick to the £10 limit but Ive been looking today .....ok I did purchase the 1st item (cost 99p mega bargain). I would have loved to have done for all my 3 but it was down to cost so as Haifa and Rocco got a present each last year Ive done Ellie this year.

Im going to have a look on ebay later.This beats looking for Buzz Lightyears and woodys


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Saturday 

Roll on saturday, shopping day for me for SS!  I want to send it all out on Monday but thinking it might be farrr to early


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm starting to worry a little bit ... been looking at really nice things for my dogs secret santas, however, with just £10 budget its isn't going to look alot  I can't afford to go much more over as I am doing 2 secret santas, I can probably stretch to £15 per dog (my partners just been made redundant so we are on a big time budget!) - Anyone else come across this problem of it not seeming "alot" as such ? I may just be over worrying lol !! x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> I'm starting to worry a little bit ... been looking at really nice things for my dogs secret santas, however, with just £10 budget its isn't going to look alot  I can't afford to go much more over as I am doing 2 secret santas, I can probably stretch to £15 per dog (my partners just been made redundant to we are on a big time budget!) - Anyone else come across this problem of it not seeming "alot" as such ? I may just be over worrying lol !! x


For me it's the gesture. I genuinely mean when I say that if I received a gift that cost £3 but I can tell that thought went into it that I would be over the moon. It's just a bit of fun and I do feel very strongly that it shouldn't become a form of contest - if people are petty enough to complain about their gifts or be ungrateful when the person sending it has done their best then, to me, they have totally missed the point!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Dogless said:


> For me it's the gesture. I genuinely mean when I say that if I received a gift that cost £3 but I can tell that thought went into it that I would be over the moon. It's just a bit of fun and I do feel very strongly that it shouldn't become a form of contest - if people are petty enough to complain about their gifts or be ungrateful when the person sending it has done their best then, to me, they have totally missed the point!


Thank you for your reassurance, that has made me feel better about the situation - I would prefer to get my dogs secret santas a really nice item to the value of £10 than to try make it look alot by buying silly things and ending up going over any way !! I've realised how tricky it is buying for others dogs !! But I won't rush it, I will do some spying and try get to know my dogs secret santas before buying


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Me me me!! Sooooo excited been stalking my people and perusing ebay <


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be trying to stick to the budget too...but i will put lots of effort into finding the right present for the dog im buying for!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Thank you for your reassurance, that has made me feel better about the situation - I would prefer to get my dogs secret santas a really nice item to the value of £10 than to try make it look alot by buying silly things and ending up going over any way !! I've realised how tricky it is buying for others dogs !! But I won't rush it, I will do some spying and try get to know my dogs secret santas before buying


Don't go over, please do not feel the need to and remember the more you buy the heavier the parcel will be and cost more to send :yikes: VetUK Selling Pet Meds, Vet Products and Pet Products to Pet Owners. has things like Kongs, toys, treats a lot cheaper than most places i have looked 

Here is a postage calculator if people are interested  Price Finder | Royal Mail Ltd


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not going to go wayy over budget but if I see something perfect that is over I will be getting it.  I want to give that doggy a really nice day.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Very pleased to get our PM today 

Looking forward to finding out who has our Pooch 

SJ


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Reverie said:


> I'm not going to go wayy over budget but if I see something perfect that is over I will be getting it.  I want to give that doggy a really nice day.


The beauty of dogs is they'd have a nice day whether they got something worth a pound or a hundred pounds - whatever they have will be eaten, destroyed or played with; or all of those!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Oh Im so excited. And I just can't hide it 
I don't know my giftee very well so lots of investigating to do.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Don't go over, please do not feel the need to and remember the more you buy the heavier the parcel will be and cost more to send :yikes: VetUK Selling Pet Meds, Vet Products and Pet Products to Pet Owners. has things like Kongs, toys, treats a lot cheaper than most places i have looked
> 
> Here is a postage calculator if people are interested  Price Finder | Royal Mail Ltd


An average toy sized parcel (or anything that won't fit through the large letter gap) costs £3.65 to post 1st class recorded if that helps anyone


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> An average toy sized parcel (or anything that won't fit through the large letter gap) costs £3.65 to post 1st class recorded if that helps anyone


Tillymint I am totally jealous of whichever doggy you are getting for this year!  :laugh:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Tillymint I am totally jealous of whichever doggy you are getting for this year!  :laugh:


please let it be me, please let it be me,please let it be me :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> please let it be me, please let it be me,please let it be me :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


No me :laugh:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> No me :laugh:


No me me me lol  x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoooo first parcel of SS gifts arrived today!!! 
Wrapping Xmas presents in October ut: what is this forum doing to me


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone else when they see a post from their recipient have the overwhelming urge to go: "IT'S MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I'M BUYING FOR YOUR POOCH!!!!  :lol:

or is that just me?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Does anyone else when they see a post from their recipient have the overwhelming urge to go: "IT'S MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I'M BUYING FOR YOUR POOCH!!!!  :lol:
> 
> or is that just me?


You are not alone, I am sure EVERYONE here does the same "IT IS ME!!!" dance around the pc... ofcourse most will be in denial and pretend like they don't :skep:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've found everything i want to buy my SS and it's only a _little_ more then £10, promise


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

My dogs have finished buying for their secret santa doglets - just the wrapping and putting them in boxes to do...I want to tell everyone what they've both got and who it is for so so so bad!!! But will resist....very reluctantly LMAO!! Now we just got to wait for Christmas when they can be opened...oh man, I've never wanted Christmas to hurry up this much before  eeeeek hehe x


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have ordered a 'few' things online, but getting the 'main' one on monday from devon, yep my secret santas prezzie is going to be hand picked form devon, loving looked after in a caravan for a week and then driven back to derby  i wanna tell em who, i am rubbish at secrets but i wont i promise 

Gonna try and keep it secret anyway :lol:


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im gonna buy my secret santa this weekend......im really excited now!!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still not sure what to get mine 

I have a few things in mind but can't decide for sure yet


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still sitting on the fence as to what to get my two SS


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I'm still sitting on the fence as to what to get my two SS


I am too .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I instantly knew what to get mine!
The list was wrote down and I have slowly been checking them off and I am still under budget at the moment with £3 to spend WOOOHOOOOO 




















No wait, I made another order ....make that £5 over budget 
SOMEONE SAVE ME FROM ME!!!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've been in tkmaxx today and got part of mine  they have some right bargains. got two gorgeous items and i'm still under budget :thumbup: could have bought more but i've seen something else online that i want to buy too. everytime i see a pic of my ss i start smiling. hope their owner takes pics


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i've been in tkmaxx today and got part of mine  they have some right bargains. got two gorgeous items and i'm still under budget :thumbup: could have bought more but i've seen something else online that i want to buy too. everytime i see a pic of my ss i start smiling. hope their owner takes pics


Pics are compulsory .


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im going into town again tomorrow so going to do some more SS shopping, im soo excited!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know everything I am getting mine, I just need to get it all ordered, but should hopefully have some of it tomorrow.

I am very excited though, and have hubby coming up with a clever little rhyme as a clue. (hes better at that than me)


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I got some more for my secret santa today 

Came up with a cool idea for my our SS to guess...


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

There's s tkmax near me so will have to go there next week. I bought Lucky 2 lovely ceramic bowls from there half price at £3 each 

I have a few things saved on my amazon wish list for my ss. Still can't decide yet, I want to buy the nicest things possible and I'm so picky  
I WILL find the perfect gifts soon though


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I made some of mine today I am trying to think of something to put them off the scent that it's from me..... but failing miserably just have to console myself with the fact that I can show off my fabulous wares :devil: & the recipient (hopefully) loves my goodies.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I started thinking about rhymes this week.got some bits written down but not many things rhyme with frank.

May do a little shopping tomorrow.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> I started thinking about rhymes this week.got some bits written down but not many things rhyme with frank.
> 
> May do a little shopping tomorrow.


Stank, rank, bank, prank, thank.................


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I'm so excited but Indi and I haven't found anything yet that I think my ss would like. Theyre proving rather difficult.  I will find what I'm after though.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i have finally ordered something for one of the dogs


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive bought everything I wanted to buy  Im really excited and want to wrap / pack it up but well its only October


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm really excited now, have everything earmarked and just have to buy it in a bit!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got everything for one of my secret santas and 1/2 for the other.... come on December!!!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Our main SS pressie got delivered today ... Karma was going nuts thinking it was for her ... just a few more bits and I'll be done.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Got all the pressies for my dogs SS's after a bit of stalking hehe ahhhh I want to tell everyone


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to tell too, but I will restrain myself 

I'm yet to buy anything though, still haven't decided

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't forget guys you can post when you like as long as it is no later than 1st December 2012


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got a couple of things for my SS. 

My mind has gone into overdrive a bit and I keep sending poor LexiLou2 links for her approval. 
As for the hints, nothing really rhymes with Terence.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> I've got a couple of things for my SS.
> 
> My mind has gone into overdrive a bit and I keep sending poor LexiLou2 links for her approval.
> As for the hints, nothing really rhymes with Terence.


Doesn't have to, could be something like;

From a smart young fella
Who always wears a tux
He really hopes that .....
Likes what he/she finds in their box

(Bit rubbish and obviously you can't use that one - but there are still clues there!!).


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Doesn't have to, could be something like;
> 
> From a smart young fella
> Who always wears a tux
> ...


How come you come up with something decent in 5 minutes, and all my efforts are pretty shoddy. :blink:
I blame the heady cocktail of medication I'm on. :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> How come you come up with something decent in 5 minutes, and all my efforts are pretty shoddy. :blink:
> I blame the heady cocktail of medication I'm on. :w00t:


If you want to and assuming the ss isn't me drop me a PM and I can come up with one for you....and if you don't...don't :w00t: otherwise I am sure you are more than capable of doing your own .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> If you want to and assuming the ss isn't me drop me a PM and I can come up with one for you....and if you don't...don't :w00t: otherwise I am sure you are more than capable of doing your own .


PM'ed you.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have planned a trip to tkmax on Friday  see if I can find something beautiful.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I have planned a trip to tkmax on Friday  see if I can find something beautiful.


I had a nosey there, too. (Well, Homesense, but same difference.) We got one little something from there. 
Shopping for the SS is so much more fun than shopping for Terence.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I have planned a trip to tkmax on Friday  see if I can find something beautiful.


I went to TK Max in lovely Luton and was very very disappointed  After hearing stories on PF about TK Max bargains I was really disappointed  Going to have to try the MK one I think


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Right everything has now been ordered


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh dear...just bought 2 more items from my doglets to their SS doglets :/ I can't stop buying!! Have constructed rhymes and they sound so corny, I'm rubbish at rhymes  I've done lots of stalking and picture browsing to check the items are relevant to the doglets...I could keep spending but need to stop haha x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well another pressie ordered  So both main bit's ordered, now for some "fillers"


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep finding more things and thinking hmmmmm i can't not buy it


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i know what i am getting my SS i just need to order it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yippeeeee.....Kilo and Rudi have had brainwaves and finally know what to get .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Yippeeeee.....Kilo and Rudi have had brainwaves and finally know what to get .


Brainwaves at only 2 weeks old? Blimey that Rudi's going to be a genius!! The pickles are nearly 2 years old and have never had a brainwave between them :lol:

I'm apologising in advance to the pickles' SS recipients... goodness only knows what you're going to end up with....... some fox poo and a half chewed hoof??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Brainwaves at only 2 weeks old? Blimey that Rudi's going to be a genius!! The pickles are nearly 2 years old and have never had a brainwave between them :lol:
> 
> I'm apologising in advance to the pickles' SS recipients... goodness only knows what you're going to end up with....... some fox poo and a half chewed hoof??


He's a sharp one alright .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence has got most of his SS bits now. Just need a couple of fillers and we are all sorted


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

I`m another who can`t think of a rhyme  I haven`t even got Logan yet so I don`t know what he looks like, so I`m stalking photos of his parents to try and see what he *could* look like


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`m another who can`t think of a rhyme  I haven`t even got Logan yet so I don`t know what he looks like, so I`m stalking photos of his parents to try and see what he *could* look like


There's no need for everyone to worry about rhymes; I do them because I like them but just a clue will do .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`m another who can`t think of a rhyme  I haven`t even got Logan yet so I don`t know what he looks like, so I`m stalking photos of his parents to try and see what he *could* look like


You don't have to put anything, last year i had dogless and I put a Christmas card with a big and small muddy paw print ( not that the dogs helped it look neat  ) and put to doglessnomore as thats what i said she should change her name to in a thread....... It was still a bit too subtle though :lol:

Other people guessed mine before me as i'm pants at working these things out


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> You don't have to put anything, last year i had dogless and I put a Christmas card with a big and small muddy paw print ( not that the dogs helped it look neat  ) and put to doglessnomore as thats what i said she should change her name to in a thread....... It was still a bit too subtle though :lol:
> 
> Other people guessed mine before me as i'm pants at working these things out


To be fair, I was a bit slow on the uptake :scared:.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> There's no need for everyone to worry about rhymes; I do them because I like them but just a clue will do .


Your rhyme las tyear was fab and still had me confuzzled for ages! Then when I spotted Kilo's star it all made sense  :thumbsup:


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I've bought more presents this morning before work think I'm nearly done!

The problem with me giving a clue to who I am is that no-one really knows who I am :/ I'm quite new so not part of the family yet


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Weezawoo said:


> I've bought more presents this morning before work think I'm nearly done!
> 
> The problem with me giving a clue to who I am is that no-one really knows who I am :/ I'm quite new so not part of the family yet


You'd better get posting more pics then


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Weezawoo said:


> I've bought more presents this morning before work think I'm nearly done!
> 
> The problem with me giving a clue to who I am is that no-one really knows who I am :/ I'm quite new so not part of the family yet


We def need more photos then 

The guessing is all part of then fun - You can giggle away whilst your SS in dumbfounded and confuzzled


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Just under 10 weeks until Christmas !!! WooP


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Secret Santa: done


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I needcto buy appropriate wrapping paper - I just cant face buying it in October =-O


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol I've already wrapped mine :lol:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm yet to wrap (not my strong point lol) x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Noone saved me from me and more SS presents were brought :frown2:

Thankfully I brought parcel boxes that were small, so no more presents can be squeezed into them :thumbsup: So I am all done, all wrapped and ready 

Apart from the clue :idea: I have had ideas, but all just seem way too obvious and I want Sailors SS to really work that brain to figure it out


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Finally I have started my SS shopping :thumbup:

I have ordered 3 things so far, can't wait for them to arrive and then to decide which of our 2 recipients are getting which presents and then deciding what else to buy!!

Bit gutted I missed out on something I was bidding on on Ebay yesterday....... should have bid more  I bet it was one of you lot that beat me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Finally I have started my SS shopping :thumbup:
> 
> I have ordered 3 things so far, can't wait for them to arrive and then to decide which of our 2 recipients are getting which presents and then deciding what else to buy!!
> 
> Bit gutted I missed out on something I was bidding on on Ebay yesterday....... should have bid more  I bet it was one of you lot that beat me too :lol: :lol:


Everytime I went to buy something that was "out of stock" I instantly blamed the other SS participants :shocked:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> Everytime I went to buy something that was "out of stock" I instantly blamed the other SS participants :shocked:


Sounds about right 

There are 80 odd dogs involved, that's upwards of £800 being spent..! Crazayyyyyyyy :yesnod:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

All pressies are either bought or ordered and on way  Slightly crap rhyme has been thought of too and wrapping paper has been ordered...

I've gone a smidge <cough> over budget... tell me I'm not the only one


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm already over on both of mine and i still need to add to them :lol: I couldn't think of cheap things suitable or i just have expensive taste


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have still not ordered my presents for my SS yet  but hey still got loads of time ...........

Although i am working on a poem clue thing and guys i have blooming well surprised myself it rhymes and everything!! haha


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've figured out what i'll do for one of my dogs clues  Just need to think of something different for the other one :shocked:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm over on all three of mine, that said I am REALLY pleased with what I have bought and hope I have put enough thought in that all doggles (and owners) will be pleased with what they have got.

Have a bit of a rhyme but it needs tweaking.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to get wrapping paper, buying wrapping paper and carrying for a shop to home on a motorbike is not that easy.

1m wide bike... 1.6m wrapping paper... hmm


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got sod all on a rhyme so far


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

pogo said:


> I've got sod all on a rhyme so far


Same here :frown2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No one has to have a rhyme...just a little clue will do  see what I did there? .


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Dogless said:


> No one has to have a rhyme...just a little clue will do  see what I did there? .


You're a poet and you don't even know it


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> No one has to have a rhyme...just a little clue will do  see what I did there? .


You've really done it now suggesting the rhyming thing haven't you!!! See what you've done to everyone??! :frown2: :lol:

I'm struggling enough with my final verse in the latest installment of the Pickles Adventure Series 'Canal capers!' and now I've got to do MORE rhyming!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> You've really done it now suggesting the rhyming thing haven't you!!! See what you've done to everyone??! :frown2: :lol:
> 
> I'm struggling enough with my final verse in the latest installment of the Pickles Adventure Series 'Canal capers!' and now I've got to do MORE rhyming!!!


I feel pretty guilty .


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I have 6 or 7 items for my SS and am eagerly awaiting an ebay item I bidded on to finish!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Everytime i look at mine i giggle, but i think it pretty much suits my ss, their personality (what i can gather anyway) and their face


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I feel pretty guilty .


don't, it was fun to think one up took me a while but i got there in the end, i even got a second opinion :wink:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I feel pretty guilty .


And so you should too 

I have been trying to come up with the perfect pressie only to find that I will have to become a poet to keep up with you all as well :frown2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

delca1 said:


> And so you should too
> 
> I have been trying to come up with the perfect pressie only to find that I will have to become a poet to keep up with you all as well :frown2:


You don't have to rhyme to keep up with anyone
Just a gift and card
Secret Santa; Job Done :thumbup:.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bloomin' hell this Secret Santa stuff is stressful, here I am thinking I'm sorted then I read someone has got 6 or 7 items 

And as for making up a rhyme rrr: to that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I`m sooo excited can`t wait for Logan`s parcel to arrive  
I also can`t wait til my SS gets their parcel and post images of their pupster with the prezzies! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Beth17 said:


> Bloomin' hell this Secret Santa stuff is stressful, here I am thinking I'm sorted then I read someone has got 6 or 7 items
> 
> And as for making up a rhyme rrr: to that!


That someone is me I`m thinking  Don`t worry their all very little somethings and it still not up to the min amount 
I`m not making up a rhyme I tried and it sounded so cheesy


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im concerned that it doesnt look like one of my SS has much but i went for the one big present rather than lots of little ones :S


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> That someone is me I`m thinking  Don`t worry their all very little somethings and it still not up to the min amount
> I`m not making up a rhyme I tried and it sounded so cheesy


Phew 

Maybe we should just commission Dogless to do the rhymes for us :thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Smiles all around, it's Secret Santa time,
Buy your pressie and think of a rhyme,
Wrap it up and post it away,
Then wait patiently for Christmas day!

Open them up and see what you've got,
Secret Santa has spent a lot!
Come on PF and share the banter,
Can you work out who is your Secret Santa!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Beth17 said:


> Phew
> 
> Maybe we should just commission Dogless to do the rhymes for us :thumbup:


Sounds perfect


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Smiles all around, it's Secret Santa time,
> Buy your pressie and think of a rhyme,
> Wrap it up and post it away,
> Then wait patiently for Christmas day!
> ...


Love it


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Smiles all around, it's Secret Santa time,
> Buy your pressie and think of a rhyme,
> Wrap it up and post it away,
> Then wait patiently for Christmas day!
> ...


bloody brill!!



Beth17 said:


> Phew
> 
> Maybe we should just commission Dogless to do the rhymes for us :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Listen up humans there is far too much stress
About who has bought what
And what costs more or less

The whole point and reason
Is to have fun
To bring a smile to the face of PF dogs this season

Whether bang on budget or over, or under
It's the thought that counts
Not how much bounty you can plunder

Whether a rhyme, a clue, a paw print or card
We should all be grateful
That our ss friends have tried hard



Kind Regards,

Sir Kilo


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Listen up humans there is far too much stress
> About who has bought what
> And what costs more or less
> 
> ...


My goodness Sir Kilo, Your better at rhymes than I am


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Listen up humans there is far too much stress
> About who has bought what
> And what costs more or less
> 
> ...


hit the nail on the head there kilo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> My goodness Sir Kilo, Your better at rhymes than I am





CaliDog said:


> hit the nail on the head there kilo


Thank you both for your lovely reception
It is oft said that I am a dog with great perception


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Woo Hoo! 
I won that item on ebay


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have everything but 2 items now ordered!!! woohoo :thumbup1:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am loving the rhymes, don't stop now :thumbup:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've managed to con oh into paying for a couple of my items so it means i can still buy something else for my ss. i've bee that busy thinking about this that i haven't even started my normal christmas shopping yet. oops


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just bought something for my SS - okay, nearly November so not so bad thinking about Christmas now! (Bah humbug and all that!)

Thing is, I thought Bess would like the pressie too, so I bought another similar for her to try out. I mean, Bess likes to do some quality control before she gives a pressie!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

The postman just brought one of our little somethings for the SS.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

All final bits have been ordered , so i'm done 







































Oh no wait, i need to get wrapping paper, need to wrap them ,need to get a card and need to think of some clues and then post them..... maybe i'm not soo done


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hellow,

I wud likez tooz arks fur mine seakret santar ifz yooz cud buyz myz Maamee a newz motaar az I keepz bangin mine hed on da rewf ndz stompin on da nawty Terria hooz telz meez offz wivs er nashas (I dooz telz er offz bak thowz).

I's wud beez graterful fur dis nd wud luvz yooz fureva 

Big big hooge kissez,

Molly xXx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> Hellow,
> 
> I wud likez tooz arks fur mine seakret santar ifz yooz cud buyz myz Maamee a newz motaar az I keepz bangin mine hed on da rewf ndz stompin on da nawty Terria hooz telz meez offz wivs er nashas (I dooz telz er offz bak thowz).
> 
> ...


Wow! That's going to need a whole lot of wrapping paper for someone!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Got my wrapping paper today and xmas cards  It was a scary experience but was quickly bought down to earth once I got back to my PC to do work


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I have wrapping paper, xmas cards and all prezzies for SS except a toy on its way. I have come up with a rhyme, very cheesy but hope its suitable


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I've got everything ready just need to wrap and send at some point now.


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

ahh reading this makes me feel well unprepared. I've bought a few things but I'm waiting to get paid before I go proper shopping. Pay day better get here soon lol


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I am so excited  I have bought one present for one SS, and then I know what I am getting for the other... I then need some little things to add to it, but I am relieved I have finally thought of a 'main' present for them both


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I have everything except some treats on their way  The ebay toy arrived at 1pm


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of my ordered bits arrived today.........so excited.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No offence to anyone intended but I do think it would be best not to discuss exactly how much we have spent. It is obviously personal choice whether or not to go over budget and the recipients will be very lucky and grateful indeed but for the sake of those who cannot afford to and are worried that they can't or don't want to go over budget I feel it's best to keep it under our hats. I'd hate to cause stress to people who worry that they aren't "keeping up with the Jones' " so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> No offence to anyone intended but I do think it would be best not to discuss exactly how much we have spent. It is obviously personal choice whether or not to go over budget and the recipients will be very lucky and grateful indeed but for the sake of those who cannot afford to and are worried that they can't or don't want to go over budget I feel it's best to keep it under our hats. I'd hate to cause stress to people who worry that they aren't "keeping up with the Jones' " so to speak.


Okay, I agree


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Can my clue be my name??? Im rubbish at secrets, its my birthday on saturday and i have been informed by my family that they no longer tell my brother what they get me for my birthday as i will either bribe or beat it out of him (i dont hit him that hard  )


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> No offence to anyone intended but I do think it would be best not to discuss exactly how much we have spent. It is obviously personal choice whether or not to go over budget and the recipients will be very lucky and grateful indeed but for the sake of those who cannot afford to and are worried that they can't or don't want to go over budget I feel it's best to keep it under our hats. I'd hate to cause stress to people who worry that they aren't "keeping up with the Jones' " so to speak.


Anyone who sticks to budget is clearly very sensible and should not feel bad at all about not being sheep (or as you say it, keeping up with the jones). Those fools who go over are just that fools and they should spend the extra cash on their own dogs (or Children/relatives/friends etc etc) presents  Thats how I see it anyway.

Back to the excitement..... I have just finished off making up two clues (I have two dogs to buy for)and I feel proper clever now - altho if Sailors secret santas guess quickly, the clever feeling I have will disappear rapidly :sosp:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

sailor said:


> Anyone who sticks to budget is clearly very sensible and should not feel bad at all about not being sheep (or as you say it, keeping up with the jones). Those fools who go over are just that fools and they should spend the extra cash on their own dogs (or Children/relatives/friends etc etc) presents  Thats how I see it anyway.
> 
> Back to the excitement..... I have just finished off making up two clues (I have two dogs to buy for)and I feel proper clever now - altho if Sailors secret santas guess quickly, the clever feeling I have will disappear rapidly :sosp:


I came up with a rhyme but I read it and it doesn`t make sense  And I have no idea what to put as a clue.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

One of mine I have stuck to bang on to budget for (well, 2p under ) and I think it looks like plenty 

I'm a tight wad init  I haven't finished the other one yet. I think £10 is much better than last years £5, largely because I guess the bigger the dog to buy for the bigger treats/toys you need = costs more anyway..!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I have just finished my SS shopping. My last item arrived today, slightly over budget, but it is only Christmas once.

Heidi and I are really excited now we are wrapping our SS presents.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

After putting it off due to a lack of time to shop, I think Izzy has finally finished all her secret santa shopping! Just waiting for some final things to arrive and we'll be all set (except of course for any additional stuff we find randomly between now and posting )


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Mission Secret santa is now complete with ..............1p to sparerrr:

Just got to wrap them,box them and post them and jobs sorted


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> Anyone who sticks to budget is clearly very sensible and should not feel bad at all about not being sheep (or as you say it, keeping up with the jones). *Those fools who go over are just that fools and they should spend the extra cash on their own dogs* (or Children/relatives/friends etc etc) presents  Thats how I see it anyway.
> 
> Back to the excitement..... I have just finished off making up two clues (I have two dogs to buy for)and I feel proper clever now - altho if Sailors secret santas guess quickly, the clever feeling I have will disappear rapidly :sosp:


Slightly harsh  It's only foolish if you can't afford to do so.

Anyway 2 min's ago : Knock knock , Postman at the door and the dogs are taking great interest in this delivery 

I can't wait for Halloween to be over so the shops get a bit more wrapping paper in


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Slightly harsh  It's only foolish if you can't afford to do so.


I think she was joking, as I have a feeling Sailor has possibly gone over budget!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Got the main pressie now!  Just want one thing to go with it - I know exactly what I want, but I bet I won't be able to find it! 

Okay, so I'm getting excited now!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Slightly harsh  It's only foolish if you can't afford to do so.
> 
> Anyway 2 min's ago : Knock knock , Postman at the door and the dogs are taking great interest in this delivery
> 
> I can't wait for Halloween to be over so the shops get a bit more wrapping paper in


Sorry I made you feel bad 



Tarnus said:


> I think she was joking, as I have a feeling Sailor has possibly gone over budget!



I am queen of the fools, seriously, I am starting to consider asking goldenshadow to ban me from next years one because I have no self control.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

sailor said:


> Sorry I made you feel bad
> 
> 
> I am queen of the fools, seriously, I am starting to consider asking goldenshadow to ban me from next years one because I have no self control.


<hopes Sailor is Alfie's SS >


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Secret Santa is for fun for everyone whether rich, poor, sick or healthy.

No one should feel stressful about whatever they spend. 

The most important thing to remember is a little surprise present for our doggy companions on Christmas day.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I know everything i need to buy, just need to wait until payday then can order the last bits


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmmm......Sailor should change her surname by deed poll I feel.......

Question is, does Fool - Jones or Jones - Fool sound better?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

really need to pull my finger out and get my SS shopping done. I've ordered two small things but they haven't arrived yet  and I haven't decided yet which of out 2 recipients they are for yet either!

I keep seeing loads of thing but then thinking, hmmm if I get that then I won't be able to get anything else... oooo and I might see something better!! I am the master of indecision and dithering!

I also really want to get something that one of our recipients has said is their favourite but I'm a bit confused as to what it is :crazy:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I may have fallen in love with one of my ss gifts so much that I have went and bought one for my own pair, and one for a family friends dog   this could be an expensive ss if this happens with all the presents :idea:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I can report all bought wrapped and packed  excited :w00t:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who hasn't shopped yet?

Have a good idea what I want to get but at the moment I need 30 hrs in a day to get all my work done. :closedeyes::closedeyes:

I'm very very excited and will set aside some time this weekend to order the goodies. promise


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm still holding out on wrapping as I can't bring myself to do it in October


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Both mine done  new pet store opened by us and had 20% off weekend woohoo!! 

Xx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

All my secret santa shopping is done! just waiting for something i ordered online!


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm just waiting for my bits I've ordered on-line.


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have to be a very long-standing member to do the Secret Santa thing? Maybe next year ...!!!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Trying to find a blooming box to post it all


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep having to repeat .... Jones Fool.... to prevent me from squeezing another item into the boxes :blink:

Jones Fool .... Jones Fool .... Jones Fool..... Jones Fool.... Jones Fool .... 

Jones Foll, step away from the box goddamnyou!!!

:lol:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Im wondering if i could fit it all in a knee high boot box  im going to test that theory tonight


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone started posting yet?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Brought all my bits, just waiting for one more parcel to be delivered so I can put it all together. 

A question for those who have done this before: Do you put things still in the wrapping or is the idea for the dog to get into the box and have everything available for them/not in packets?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Has anyone started posting yet?


Not sure it's good to say when we post...otherwise the recipient will have a fair idea of who their ss id when a parcel arrives a day or two later :crazy:.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MirandaA1 said:


> Do you have to be a very long-standing member to do the Secret Santa thing? Maybe next year ...!!!


You had to have over 100 posts to register but registration stopped at the start of September from what I remember.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Brought all my bits, just waiting for one more parcel to be delivered so I can put it all together.
> 
> A question for those who have done this before: Do you put things still in the wrapping or is the idea for the dog to get into the box and have everything available for them/not in packets?


Yes i would like to know this too


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

MirandaA1 said:


> Do you have to be a very long-standing member to do the Secret Santa thing? Maybe next year ...!!!


No definately not  I think it had a minimum post number 100 - but I could be wrong lol. It as all organised a about a month or two ago so im afraid its to lte for this year but im sure there will b one next year to 

Keep an eye out on Xmas day im sure los of peope will post photos


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

tashax said:


> Yes i would like to know this too


I wrapped all mine individually. My box isnt wrapped but there to protect it in transit


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

According to the instructions in the PM we all got:

1. all items should be wrapped up before being parcelled up so they can be removed from the posting box and kept safe until the big day 

2. we all need to reply to whoever sent us the PM to say once we've *posted* our parcel (and NOT state it on here... as Dogless stated why above ) and also to let know once we've *received* our SS parcel.



Am very excited here... just waiting on one more thing to be delivered


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Last year i took about half an hour to completely cover a shoe box inside and out with wrapping paper using glue  The toys was put inside that(unwrapped) and the shoe box was sent in a parcel bag if i remember rightly :blink:


I think the rules said make sure the presents are wrapped so when the postal box/bag is opened they won't see what the present is so they can put it under the Christmas tree 

I glad Halloween is over so the shop get some more wrapping paper in


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm wrapping the pressies and then putting them in a box, so they have all the individual pressies to open 

Nearly order everything now, roll on payday on monday then i'll be done


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'm wrapping the pressies and then putting them in a box, so they have all the individual pressies to open
> 
> Nearly order everything now, roll on payday on monday then i'll be done


STOP giving away big clues :nono:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> STOP giving away big clues :nono:


 theres wasn't any clues at all


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> *I'm wrapping the pressies and then putting them in a box, so they have all the individual pressies to open*
> 
> Nearly order everything now, roll on payday on monday then i'll be done


Now we know your planning to put them in a box, all wrapped up separately.....unless it's a double bluff and your not really doing that :skep:



pogo said:


> theres wasn't any clues at all


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Awww Branston REALLY wants one of the pressie's he's bought for his SS!! 

Hope his recipient likes it as much as he does........... apologies if anyone receives anything with teeth marks Singing:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Now we know your planning to put them in a box, all wrapped up separately.....unless it's a double bluff and your not really doing that :skep:


I think the rules are to wrap everything separately.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Awww Branston REALLY wants one of the pressie's he's bought for his SS!!
> 
> Hope his recipient likes it as much as he does........... apologies if anyone receives anything with teeth marks :sing:


I had to buy two of some things because I knew Kes would love them.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Now we know your planning to put them in a box, all wrapped up separately.....unless it's a double bluff and your not really doing that :skep:


Erm we HAVE to wrap all the pressies, and by box i mean something to put them all in 

Not really giving any clues by doing what we are SUPPOSED to do.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Awww Branston REALLY wants one of the pressie's he's bought for his SS!!
> 
> Hope his recipient likes it as much as he does........... apologies if anyone receives anything with teeth marks Singing:


HA! A clue :lol: <makes note to keep an eye out for teeth marks>

Alfie is very interested in everything that's been bought for his SS. I've had to hide things and he knew where they were* and kept looking at me in disgust like "but... but... they're DOG related items and do you SEE any other dogs around here apart from me?" :cryin: "so stop messing about and just hand them OVER" :cryin:

* now been moved to a new, secret location.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I think the rules are to wrap everything separately.


No the rules are to make sure it's wrapped , so once you open the sending box/bag it can be taken out and put under the tree  Does not have to be individually wrapped.



pogo said:


> Erm we HAVE to wrap all the pressies, and by box i mean something to put them all in
> 
> Not really giving any clues by doing what we are SUPPOSED to do.


God take a chill pill


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> No the rules are to make sure it's wrapped , so once you open the sending box/bag it can be taken out and put under the tree  Does not have to be individually wrapped.
> 
> God take a chill pill


 yer 'cos i'm clearly riled up *le sigh*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

CALM DOWN CHILDREN :nono:



Phoolf said:


> Brought all my bits, just waiting for one more parcel to be delivered so I can put it all together.
> 
> A question for those who have done this before: Do you put things still in the wrapping or is the idea for the dog to get into the box and have everything available for them/not in packets?


I worry it would look like I was gifting stuff my dog's might have used so I leave packaging on because I'm a paranoid banana Singing: Last year I wrapped presents separately, then put them in a box and wrapped the box and stuck the address on that because I LOVE CHRISTMAS AND I LOVE WRAPPING PAPERRRRRRR but I cba this year I doubt 

Doesn't matter though. I think I do both for my own lol!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where are you all getting boxes from, you know to put your stuff in? I want something shoe box sized (and no I don't just have a show box) but can't find anything anywhere and its annoying me!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Where are you all getting boxes from, you know to put your stuff in? I want something shoe box sized (and no I don't just have a show box) but can't find anything anywhere and its annoying me!!


I have boxes kicking around from thing I've ordered online. Otherwise I would pinch some from work


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bessie has done a test of one of the presses. She likes it very much! I've had to keep myself from posting about it on here!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm nearly done  just gotta wrap and then I'm ready to send  Doo and Ron have been watching me expecting me to give them to them so I wrapped a couple of their toys in wrapping paper so they could unwrap while I sorted the gifts out lol


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

My two gifts should arrive Monday so I've got boxes ready, just got to get paper at weekend.
Now I'm excited.:w00t:


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just have to wrap them. Molly has given them her approval with a good sniff, had to stop her pinching them though!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

The other day I ordered 4 of the same toy - 1 each for Lily and Branston FOR CHRISTMAS and one each for their secret santa recipients.

Well they arrived today and I thought they looked really great. However seeing as I have ZERO patience and will power and the pickles were pestering me when I really needed to be doing some work on a planning application  (if any of you work for planning then I could quite happily pour my glass of wine over your head right now - and I don't waste wine lightly!!!!) so I gave in and gave them their pressie's 

and............ now they are destroyed!!  they lasted less then 5 hours! I hope our SS recipients have more respect for their presents than the pickles do!!!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've just got to wrap my SS pressies. i can't wait for opie's to arrive


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got to box prezzies up and send. I hope my SS prezzie comes late because I won`t be able to resist having a little poke and I will live in pain til its time to open it


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee excited 

Isn't it difficult to be excited about something and not beable to share it properly, in great detail!!!! :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee excited
> 
> Isn't it difficult to be excited about something and not beable to share it properly, in great detail!!!! :lol:


Yes and hubs doesn't "get" it : Even the kids looked at me like i'm mad when i got super excited at Shelby's one arriving


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Four items purchased today in the BC household


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I ordered the last item yesterday and hoping it'll arrive soon and then all I need to do is wrap stuff up and send it off! Wohoo!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Got all mine together. I better wrap it all up and sellotape the box closed so I'm not tempted to keep filling it up.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

all mine have arrived now i am sending the OH out for a box later and then going to get the wrapping paper and i am good to go


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got all mine together  The most complicated part is actually to find a wide sellotape - seems to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Not sure it's good to say when we post...otherwise the recipient will have a fair idea of who their ss id when a parcel arrives a day or two later :crazy:.


I agree lol


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

All ordered waiting for postman to come now. 


Although bought something that squeeks for some one whose dog loves squeeky things but mum doesn't whoops. It is hard to squeek though for a little dog


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Postie just brought the LAST presents!!!!! YEAH!. Let the wrapping begin!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am just waiting on 2 more things (and some boxes to put it all in) and then the wrapping (and the clue writing begins)

I've had to hide my prezzies though Lexi worked out where they were and was going mad!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

everything ordered here just waiting for the last couple of things to arrive now


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Ringo and Rosie have done their shopping and are planning to wrap at the weekend  it is exciting, quite stressful though, I've spent hours deciding what to get and keep panicking in case the recipients don't like what I choose!
Naomi


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Trying to wrap presents... Why didnt I think about the shape of the present when I brought it?! 

Excuse the awful wrapping!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky ordered her main present for her SS yesterday  hope its here tomorrow.

We will be getting a few smaller things in the next week or 2 then will be wrapping and posting 

Excited now


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Are we all going to find out who sent to who after Christmas? 

I will be bursting by then


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rocky's gift has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We ( me) are very excited and what to know what is it in, 
we (I) have shook, prodded, poked and smelt but to no avail 

We have a lovely rhyme in the card, eek cant wait till Christmas Day


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky's gift has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We ( me) are very excited and what to know what is it in,
> we (I) have shook, prodded, poked and smelt but to no avail
> ...


Lucky Rocky has opposable thunbs isn't it to be able to do all that? .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right, Children!!

I have had a fair few PM's telling me parcels have been posted, fantastic 

BUT, not many telling me parcels have been received. Please can you tell me when you receive a present and which dog it is for, so I can mark you off?

ALL parcels need to be posted by 1st December and I would like to make sure everyone receives their parcels ASAP so we can be happy in the knowledge all dogs have their presents.

Please and thank you


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Are we all going to find out who sent to who after Christmas?
> 
> I will be bursting by then


It is a SECRET who sent your parcel, so unless you can guess with the clue or some info you have read on a thread you will never know.

Last year it took me a long time to work out my SS and I'm still not sure if I was correct.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

beris said:


> It is a SECRET who sent your parcel, so unless you can guess with the clue or some info you have read on a thread you will never know.
> 
> Last year it took me a long time to work out my SS and I'm still not sure if I was correct.


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it was a secret until Christmas only.

Better get working on my little clues then.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Apologies to our SS recipients for the amount of pickle hair included in your gifts  

I don't need to do a clue, it's in amongst the pressies - loads and loads of black and white hair!!

Seriously they are moulting like crazy and you only have to step inside our house and you end up looking like a yeti!! 

I've tried so hard to keep our gifts 'hair free' but it's just impossible!!

But hey...... you get your only little bit of pickle to keep :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still having trouble teaching my dogs to write.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Bjt said:


> I'm still having trouble teaching my dogs to write.


Frey bribed me into writing for her, she promised good behaviour and impeciable manners, she obviously hasnt started yet, so says the poop on the dining room floor this morning


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Apologies to our SS recipients for the amount of pickle hair included in your gifts
> 
> I don't need to do a clue, it's in amongst the pressies - loads and loads of black and white hair!!
> 
> ...


Perhaps the pickles ss recipient could clone another pair from the extra hair.....:ihih::ihih::ihih:......Yey...more pickles. :001_tt1:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Perhaps the pickles ss recipient could clone another pair from the extra hair.....:ihih::ihih::ihih:......Yey...more pickles. :001_tt1:


Oh good God, I don't think the world is ready for that :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)

It was human greed that made the Stafford
It was human greed that made the crisis
And now it is human again who turns away this beautiful breed, because there is no more room for the constant stream of unfortunate Stafford souls that turn up daily. It is not the Stafford to blame, but the human

No dog should be denied a place of safety based on what it looks like and not on what it needs, and if other rescues are going to turn away the Stafford then I believe it only fair that WE help this chairty to build the rescue spaces needed to help the breed that WE created, WE turned into crisis and WE turned our backs on!

GRRRRRRR to humans and HOOORAH to Staffords, especially the lucky happy Staffords who will soon get this rescue centre all to themselves !

Altho I would rather money was donated to help prevent the Stafford crisis and not just mop up the aftermath...... I am at a loss to find a charity that is trying to find the cure for selfish human greed 

The money that was put in paypal pot by all Secret Santa Participants will now be donated to the charity above (chosen by Sailor) In memory of the beautiful Sailor.

If anyone would like to donate further to the fund that is going to the cause I will be putting up a post in a second to explain how 

Many thanks and Merry Christmas all
Lets give what we can to staffies in need and give them a nicer christmas


----------

